

Holy Crap, Is This Mark Zuckerberg's Embarrassing Childhood Angelfire Website? - mediagearbox
http://gizmodo.com/5993535/holy-crap-is-this-mark-zuckerbergs-childhood-angelfire-website?tag=zuckerberg
I personally remember some sites I made at the beginning of it all, very embarrassing looking back on them but still a good laugh.  Anyone else out there they created and might not be so proud of today? haha
======
tzaman
Idiotic title. Why should it be embarrasing? He was 15 at the time.

